
A link between air pollution and Alzheimer’s disease - ozdave
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-air-pollution-alzheimers-20170131-story.html
======
jimlawruk
Is the cause "air" pollution, or could it be "noise" pollution? I would think
living near loud traffic areas might lead to less quality sleep for the brain.
And a lack of sleep is linked with alzheimers. Just a thought.

~~~
clumsysmurf
Particles can traverse through the nose / olfactory bulb straight to the
brain.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26194036](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26194036)

~~~
thomyorkie
I wonder if breathing through your mouth would mitigate these effects.

------
throwaway2016a
What would be surprising to me is that they found air pollution makes
Alzheimers less likely.

If it accelerates it that's unfortunately but I'm not surprised.

~~~
aaron695
I think the default would be has no effect.

~~~
nonbel
Why? I am not being trite. Why should we assume "no effect", or "no
correlation", rather than "everything has some effect on everything else" and
"everything is correlated with everything else"?

------
mrfusion
What are examples of places with high levels of these pollutants?

Are suburbs generally ok? Should I limit exercise in urban areas? Would it be
bad to live near a highway?

------
mrfusion
I'm curious if this could be related to lack of exercise or lack of sunlight
or perhaps poor diet. All would probably go along with living in a high
pollution area?

Edit. They mention they control for a lot of those factors. I wonder how well
they can do that?

------
jack9
"surprising" as in "not surprising" \- way to go LA Times. You hit another one
out of the park with backwards editorializing. Next, another "surprising" link
between water pollution and cancer.

~~~
kbutler
It is surprising that particles going into your lungs would have significant
cognitive effects.

Although it's fashionable to assert that pollution causes every imaginable ill
effect, there needs to be a causal chain. In this case, "air pollutants
induced inflammation, cell death and the buildup of amyloid protein in the
brain".

That chain is not intuitive (and not predicted), thus, "Surprising."

~~~
logical42
Err.. what?

Particles going into your lungs to produce cognitive effects is the basis
behind smoking cigarettes, marijuana, meth, etc.

~~~
bsder
Uh, no.

Nicotine, THC, etc. are the active ingredients expected to cause cognitive
effects.

The particles are regarded as particularly unwanted--especially by marijuana
users.

This is the whole idea behind vaporizers.

------
jmaloney10
latimes won't let you read the article with an adblocker enabled

~~~
jobu
And if you disable adblock the page becomes almost unreadable.

Here's a site which appears to have basically the same info without the
bullshit - [https://www.alzinfo.org/articles/air-pollution-raise-
dementi...](https://www.alzinfo.org/articles/air-pollution-raise-dementia-
risk/)

~~~
mlinksva
Here's the paper
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3622279/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3622279/)

------
st3v3r
Maybe this is a good thing. After Trump's EPA guts clean air regulations,
we'll all develop Alzheimer's, and we can forget that he was ever elected.

~~~
origami777
Thinking he has early onset. From my medical opinion. Would explain how he can
contradict himself in the same interview. All those years in NYC taking their
toll.

~~~
gukov
What was your medical opinion when one of the candidates collapsed on 9/11/16?

~~~
origami777
Officially? My medical opinion is that she collapsed.

